# installing lights in shower stall



## mcvane (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi There.

In our master bedroom, the shower has a very dark green tile, which has no separate lighting inside.

I am planning on inserting a fixture but needed advice from someone who might know.

1) Must the light be situated in the centre of the shower stall or could I put it at the corner of stall where the ceiling meets the wall?

I was wondering if anyone was familiar with Canadian electrical code? I am not sure what is legal and what is not. I wanted to run a cable from an existing GFCI outlet to the left of this shower stall and connect it to a switch which then goes to a light fixture inside.

2) Is there a special kind of light that can be used? Waterproof? Any recommendations would be appreciated.

I've included a picture with this email so you can get an idea of my situation.

Thanks!


----------



## gooch (Feb 28, 2007)

i dont know if there are any waterproof lights that are for the interior of your house. i wouldnt be suprised if they have something like that for showers though. go to home depot or a lighting company and ask one of the employees if they have such a thing. if not you can put a recessed can light in there, they make shower trims for those.
-gooch


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

In the US you can put an enclosed, wet location rated, flush mounted fixture in a shower stall. 
IMO I would *NOT* in that stall. Too small. 
Find a way to install a recessed in the ceiling.

As far as the feed, I'll defer that to a Canadian code person. In the US there are only certain times you can feed off the bath receptacle circuit.


----------

